# Rose hair tarantula molting



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 1, 2011)

My female just molted! First molt in my possession. They act exactly like they are dead/dieing. They flip themselves over, and in about 8 hours they wiggle and squirm right out of their old body! Then they have to harden. 















Sorry about pics, blurry and hard to tell. The one in the back is her, the one bent up in front is her exoskeleton. Took it with my iPod and at night.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Undoubtedly I will be reliving that tonight in a nightmare!  It is quite cool though!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Undoubtedly I will be reliving that tonight in a nightmare!  It is quite cool though!



Haha. It will defiantly be in a nightmare i have tonight and all day i'll be thinking something is crawling on me!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, that's actually really cool
I want one!! haha My mom would kick me out though.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow that is cool. I've always wanted a Tarantula but my wife would kill me.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> Wow that is cool. I've always wanted a Tarantula but my wife would kill me.



LOL.
You could just buy it, hide it and deny all knowledge of it. 
A friend did something similar to me once!

I went round to house sit the dogs with her at her aunties house. In the conservatory was this tank with soil and stuff in it. I asked what was in there and they said "nothing, the animal had died a while ago" I didn't ask any more questions, like what animal! And then spent the whole night there.
The next morning as i'm leaving they tell me that there USE to be a tarantula in the tank. However it had escaped a couple of nights before and they couldn't find it!!!!!!!!!!!

I still have nightmares about that!
One of my phobias is spiders, never mind Tarantulas.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 2, 2011)

Gave me shivers! :O


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is a time lapse video of what they go through. It's not my video.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7azHFXsERk8
Of course, it's a time lapse of a couple of hours so they are way slower than that.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 2, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> I still have nightmares about that!
> One of my phobias is spiders, never mind Tarantulas.



My wife has several phobias including snakes and spiders. 
If she was afraid of Box turtles or Parrots, we would have never worked out.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

Eiw, the time lapse video has really freaked me out! 
I don't know why i watched it! I knew it would!

My biggest phobia is cotton wool. Then there's spiders and also Zombies! 
Weird, i know!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you serious?!?! Cotton wool?? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Eiw, the time lapse video has really freaked me out!
> I don't know why i watched it! I knew it would!
> 
> My biggest phobia is cotton wool. Then there's spiders and also Zombies!
> Weird, i know!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 2, 2011)

Well she is finally finished. Here are pictures of her (in the pot still):

View attachment 11925




View attachment 11926



And her exoskeleton:


View attachment 11927




View attachment 11928




View attachment 11929


She crawled out through the holes on the top.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 2, 2011)

The pictures you just posted aren't showing up.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes. 
I can't even be in the same room as it! Thinking about it makes me feel funny!



AnthonyC said:


> Are you serious?!?! Cotton wool??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok sorry I'll try again:











Sorry about blurry and bad quality pictures.That was her right after molting. The holes in the cephalothorax (middle part) is where she crawled out. Here is her exoskeleton:


----------



## Floof (Oct 2, 2011)

That's so cool! Congrats on the successful molt!!! I can't wait til my Chaco Golden Knee sling's first molt in my care. 

I'm one of the 2 people in charge of feeding tarantulas at work. Today, for the first time, I caught a T at the beginning of her molt--a nice big female Curly Hair. I wish I could have sat down and watched! It scared me at first. I knew, upside down, just kind of twitching, that she was getting ready to molt, but for a few seconds I had a panic attack and thought she was dead!

I work again tomorrow--can't wait to see what she looks like post-molt!


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2011)

This is still one of the neatest things no matter how many times I see it. I have three Brazilian Blacks, G. pulchra, and three Chaco gold knees. Two of the chacos are still pretty small and one just molted the other day.

Tarantulas are cool!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 4, 2011)

Trantulas are not cool Tom.

Oh and in true style, i did have a nightmare last night after seeing these pictures. 
I was in deep sleep too and i just sat bolt upright and then darn't go to sleep for fear of a trantula being in my room!


----------

